
Hands on with Chromium-Based Edge - berbec
https://www.thurrott.com/microsoft/203601/hands-on-with-microsofts-new-edge-browser-built-on-chromium
======
berbec
I'm not a fan of this switch. Edge wasn't my favorite browser, but the web is
worse off with it gone.

